

Stop Breaking the Web - bevacqua
http://ponyfoo.com/articles/stop-breaking-the-web

======
technojunkie
Jeremy Keith talked about progressive enhancement with some similar thoughts:
[https://adactio.com/journal/7706](https://adactio.com/journal/7706)

It's a problem that I hope can be solved sooner than later. As powerful as
Angular et al are, I go to so many sites that don't load any content at all
because I use NoScript (FF) or ScriptSafe (Chrome) and I can tell these sites
are not at all using progressive enhancement.

